# 1st Phone Call w/ College Coach - Any advice/insight?



## Kante (Sep 2, 2022)

Hi,
My older boy - 2024 - has a 1st phone call scheduled w/ an Ivy. Any suggestions, pointers or general info on what gets discussed on a 1st phone call, things he should be asking about, questions to anticipate from the coach and reasonable next steps after the call to expect, assuming the call goes well?

Any insights into how far he's made it into the process would also be appreciated i.e. is he one of 200 calls they're making, one of 100 calls, one of 50, one of 20 or one of ten calls or what?


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 2, 2022)

This is a good book.  






						Looking For A FULL RIDE?: An Insider’s Recruiting Guide | Renee Lopez Coaching
					






					rlopezcoaching.com


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 29, 2022)

Coaches call multiples per week.

Have your player Practice Before.  Have somebody play the part of the  coaches in a role play and have a list of questions.  If not at least practice in front of a camera.

Research the university and soccer program, have some key question or facts on hand and try to incorporate those into the conversations.  Have the player asks the coaches questions

Have the player come up with at least three reasons you want to be recruited by their program and discuss those.

Have the player talk about why they are a good fit for the program and how well of a student athlete they are with good grades and outside activities.

Have player take notes, be assertive but not shy or too pushy, give details not just yes or no to the questions.

Good luck, they get better normally when the relex and have some experience on the calls.


----------



## Zoro (Oct 27, 2022)

Coaches are "lazy".  Maybe not really, but if you do their work for them, they are happy to accept it.  They need to know kids meets that academic bar (at some schools).  They need to then hear the appropriate buzz words about tournaments, teams, accomplishments.  They want to know the kid is going to be happy there.  They want to know the kid is not going to get into trouble.  

At an Ivy they are not getting you merit money, they are getting you in.  That said, they likely know where the coins are in the couch and can be great financial coaches.


----------

